

Streak (YC S11) raises $1.9M and launches API - alooPotato
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/15/streak-raises-1-9-million-for-gmail-based-crm-app

======
alooPotato
Know a lot of HN'ers have asked us for an API to access their Streak data. We
just launched it and the docs are here: www.streak.com/api

~~~
mikeknoop
The docs don't mention, but are your list endpoints capped or paginated? Also
is there an implicit order applied to the list endpoints?

~~~
alooPotato
We don't guarantee an order just yet but its currently ordered by last updated
timestamp. We're working on making this a guarantee ordered. Wil updated the
docs once we do.

------
coob
Google purchase in 5…4…3…

------
asah
FYI we use Streak and were beta-testers on the API at Buyer's Best Friend
(bbfdirect.com) for managing 1000s of customers, both buyers and sellers. It's
been amazing, and after adopting it company-wide, I decided to join this round
of financing.

~~~
robbiea
Who is we? I tried looking in your profile but you don't have it listed.

~~~
kanamekun
The poster mentions their company name and URL in the parent post...

